# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  SOS pour un gentil matou FIV ayant besoin accès sécurisé extérieur Paris/RP

## salambo

Help l'association Adopte Un Matou recherche famille d'accueil (cela peut être une famille d'accueil en vue d'adoption) ayant un extérieur sécurisé et pas de chat de 7 ans, sur Paris ou RP pour un gentil matou de 7 ans, FiV+ (non déclaré). Qui peut l'accueillir ? Cela peut être une famille d'accueil en vue d'adoption. Pour toutes propositions adressez un SMS à Laurence au 06 87 41 18 26. Accueil urgent !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------

